
Even GitHub’s innocent Octocat has a hidden face - adichat
https://medium.com/@adityatakesnote/even-githubs-innocent-octocat-has-an-hidden-face-d3eb3599c3ff
======
t0mbstone
I expected this article to be an analysis of the Octocat logo, showing some
sort of hidden face.

Instead, it was just a bunch of random facts about Github?

